# flatfishfever..



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

well with such a nice weekend decided to go do a little camping and fishing...fished from friday till early sunday...all fish were caught in the water using gulp....was one of the best weekends ive had in a while(
not many potlickers lol) actually i never saw another wader the whole time just a couple boats here and there...dont know how many were caught because ALOT were thrown back...but i do think the flounder are thinking about moving out..


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW! Nice mess of fish. That's going to be alot of filleting or stuffing. WTG!


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

all the fish were caught in the water.........that's good to know


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

You know I Never have seen That many albinoes in one area like that!

Awesome catch!

Biggie


----------



## Poctime (Jun 19, 2007)

water fish


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

gcg3136 said:


> all the fish were caught in the water.........that's good to know


That explains why I've had so little luck fishing for flounder off my back porch anyway.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Good GOD!!!!!!!! I'm sick..Very Nice..


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice pile of flatties.


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice bro! But I have to know: What bay were you in and how much did that halibut up front weigh in at?


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

im jealous


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice catch that pic and this cold weather is giving me tha shakes. Don't know if you were by yourself or not but just a heads up the pessesion limit on flounder now is 10 fish not 20 anymore. I had a friend who went camping for the weekend and was caught on sunday with 15 flounder 2 days after the law went into affect they still hit him with a pretty hefty fine and took all his fish.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Just what I was thinking! 10 fish limit!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Remember he fished all weekend.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah the possession for flounder is only 10. but you also have to remember that he did fish all weekend and it looked as if he took that picture at home. Who knows where he kept them while he was fishing as long as he didn't have them on him. Thats a great catch.


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

He is from beaumont. If he is fishing in Lowsyanna and the fish is big enough to bite the hook it is a keeper. They don't have limits over there and the fish jump right in the boat.


----------



## kennyw (Jun 12, 2006)

did they change the total possesion limit ? It used to be a two day limit max.


----------



## AnglerAl (Feb 16, 2006)

*Possession limit*

Actually, in Texas it currently is a 1 day total possession limit. Unless there were 4 other guys, that's 40 over.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Bunch a haters up in dis beotch! Can't a poacher get some mad props anymore w/out the internet po-po tryin to keep a man down? sad4sm


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Now i didn't read anything into that post like that!!jr game wardens..


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

HEADSHAKER said:


> Now i didn't read anything into that post like that!!jr game
> wardens,
> scubaru
> Bunch a haters up in dis beotch! Can't a poacher get some mad props anymore w/out the internet po-po tryin to keep a man down? sad4sm


Wasn't accusing anybody of anything. he could've been fishing with 20 other people for all i know. Just giving a heads up on the new limit for people like kenny. hate to see someone get popped for a law they didn't know about. If you wanna poach go ahead i'm not into that sorta thing.


----------

